# Little Fishes... New Edit: June 22, Texas, Alligator Gar, 300Lbs, With A BOW!!



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I belong to a Fishing Forum that pretty well covers the* Great Lakes Area.* Lake Simcoe is one of The Forums, and is about 50 Minutes or so North of my Home.

I just came off the Forum and one of the Guys is* Complaing *about having to catch nothing but Crappies and the occassional Pike.

He likes *Bucket Mouth (Large Mouth) Bass *Fishing the best, as do I. It doesn't Open until the Last Weekend in June.

Crappie, Sunfish, Bluegill are not all that popular* "Up Here". *I know some of you Guys and Gals *"Down There" *really go for them.

I think I'm gonna start going after then also, after I saw the Pictures He's *"Getting Tired Of Catching".*

*I ask You …... are these considered to be a "Reasonable Size" as far as "Crappies" go?? *

*The Pike? GIVE ME A BREAK!!! Any Day Of The Week would be FINE By Me!!!*

--------------------------------------------------------









--------------------------------------------------------










--------------------------------------------------------










--------------------------------------------------------

*It HURTS just to Look at those "FISH"!!! ....LOL…*
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*EDIT & ADD:* May 31/2012 12:12 AM EST.

I'm not even going to try and describe the exact "When & Where" The WWW is Full of Stories about this one!

Other than it's on a Canadian Lake. One of the "Mid Provinces". Apparently He had caught a Medium Size Pike and at *Boat Side ….WHAM!! This Monster nailed his "Initial Pike". *

Pike and Muskie are Predator Fish and will Eat Anything includung their Own Species. So! Here it is …*All 55Lbs. and 56 Inches of it!*

--------------------------------------------------------









--------------------------------------------------------









--------------------------------------------------------

*Now I have to give a Great Looking MUSKIE Equal Time. ...LOL…. Wadda You Think? I'd like to have That One in my Boat any day of the weak …Sorry Week!!*
---------------------------------------------------------









---------------------------------------------------------

*Okay! I Have To GO Now …...............*

*Rick

PS: YES! This is a "Non Shop Talk Forum" Topic. I'm VERY Pleased with the Comments and Interest Shown. Almost like the Old Coffee Shop! GOOD STUFF You Guys! Thanks! Let's do MORE of them!*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Holly Crappie ! Get the flour and grease. Crappie has one of the best flavors there is in a fresh water fish and them is sum nice ones.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've seen pictures of crappies that were as big as your hand. I guess he's going to get a good meal from his.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

That is what you call a catch


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm in the north east, Crappie or bluegill are nuisance fish.They don't get nearly that size. They are annoying to catch, hard to unhook because of their tiny mouths and they eat bass eggs. I call pike "lake snakes". Unless I am specifically fishing for pike, I hate catching them. I use light to ultra light gear. They will bite right through 4lb test mono and steal my expensive lures. In the winter we ice fish for pike, but with steel leaders.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are some huge crappies. We fish sunfish and crappies all the time here. They are one of the best tasting fish there is in my opinion. Thats a nice northern. Most large northerns and muskies are fished for sport here. They are fun to hook, and really put up a fight.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice haul! I'm a perch fan, but I'm looking to cook 'em.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!

Those are Fish!

When I first saw that Pike, I thought "WOW… you got a Musky!" 
... but, it's a Pike… a monster Pike!

Nice going!

I spent 2-1/2 years in Eau Claire… was fun fishing!


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome catches!! thanks for sharing those with us Rick!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Crappie are very popular in Ok. as they are one of the best tasting fish. I have caught thousands of them and NEVER saw any that big. I thought the pic had been Photoshopped!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Definitely the biggest sac-a-lait (as we call them in south Louisiana) I've ever seen!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the Comments Guys! By the Sound of it I'm gonna have to learn how to Clean & Eat Crappie!

Actually I'm a "Prime Rib" type of Guy. Everything I catch (Or more Truthfully … Don't Catch.) goes back in the water.

I Love to Fish just for the Shear? Tranquility and Joy of being out/on or Under the Water. (Pisces)

Pike & Muskie are not that easy to tell apart so I'll add this "Info Sheet" for Y'all.

----------------------------------------------------------------










-------------------------------------------------------------

They'll probably Downsize it for here so if it's to small to read*....Hold Down "Control (Ctrl)" and at the same time, use your Mouse Wheel to Increase (Or Decrease) the Size.*

*CHEERS ALL: Rick*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thats not fair you use girls in bikinis to catch fish.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice fish Rick.
I want to go fishing so bad.
I haven't been able to get the chance though.

As for the crappie, those I believe are nice size no matter where you live.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

You know, most people just scale, gut, and defin crappie. Then they batter and fry them down here. With crappie that size though, you could fillet them.

Around here, we catch bream. As long as they are about the size of your hand, they're large enough to eat. The problem with that though, is I have a lot of kids who don't like bones. Get good with a fillet knife though, and you can still fillet them. It just takes a lot more of them to feed the family.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Urghhhh.
I only catch catfish


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I've had a pike about 6" long go after a plug the size of my thumb. They will attack anything. What about that huge one? Is it as dangerous as southern alligators and children and dogs in the water?


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Rick, stop that your breakin my heart. I haven't caught or seen fish like that since I left Wisconsin 20 some years ago. It was not usual to catch Pike or Muskies in that fashion while Walleye fishing. I also haven't seen Crappies like that as well. I use to catch Crappies like that near the Petenwell dam in Wisconsin. Just for the record the biggest Pike I caught was 66" it took me just over 2 hours to land him. Had him mounted and gave it to my Step dad for his den.
Thanks for sharing and bringing back such wonderful memories.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

we don't get Crappy up here, they are fun to catch, I used to fish for them down in Washington. Never been pike fishing, don't really care though. Mostly Salmon, Char, Dolly Varden, Grayling and Trout up here. we usually throw the small ones back, you know the ones under 20 inches, too tiny to bother with. except for the Grayling, they are usually around 14 to 17 inches. the one thing I do miss fishing for is Steelhead, I have to go all the way down to the Anchor river to hunt for those and you cant even keep them here. Last one I caught was around 32 lbs.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I was excited as all Get Out catching a 19" Pike!
... scared pissless to get close to it to remove it from the hook, etc. ...
... thank God there was someone around who knew it & came over & helped me out…
That mouth was snapping open/shut and flipping all over the ground!
... talk about SCARY… that was SCARY!

OK, Rick, are those pictures of You, except for the last one (LOL)...?
... was she part of your party? A HEwoman! That fish was almost as big as she was!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rick, We have always filetted crappie with an electric knife (REALLY fast and no bones!)


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Craftsman:* Yep! There are a lot of stories of Muskie and Pike using their Tail to WHACK "Whatever" was on Land beside the Waters Edge into the Water … then SLURP, GONE! No Kids, Thank God but Cats or other wildlife seems to be fair game. ''The Huge One? I'm asking myself ….. How the hell did he get that thing into the Boat??

I have a Friend that lives on a Farm. His Bait? Sets traps for MICE in the Barn. He made a Rig that keeps them alive when he Fishes with them (unless they drown). No Muskie where he lives but I've seen some of the Pike he gets. YIKES!!! He's also caught some GOOD Size Largemouth Bass on them. I asked him one day .."Is this Legal?" ... He just shrugged his shoulders. I left it at that …LOL…

*Greg:* Sorry to Upset you …LOL… A 66" PIKE!!!! That's bigger than the one on the Picture! WOW!!! I believe 2 Hours, at Least!! Unfortunately …..Fisherman, being who we are will have to see some Pictures of that one before we can "NOT DOUBT" your Story …LOL..

*WHat's with this DAMN Page Jumpin UP & DOWN (actually goes to Half Way and stops there) while I'm trying to type!! Can't even see WHAT I'm Typing Have to Drag the Slider back down to see what I've typed!!!*

Sorry Guys Got to go. This is Driving me NUTS!! It's been doing it for about 3/4 Days now!!

Thanks for ALL of your Comments. Makes it all worthwhile to try and get something FUN & GOOD Happening in "COFFEE SHOP"!!

*"NON-SHOP TALK" What a NEGATIVE Name!! ....IMHO!* No wonder No one wants to drop by for a "COFFEE".

*One of THE BEST Parts of Fishing? When you get a Young Person Interested in it.*

Like this Sweetheart! She DID catch that "Not TO Shabby" Perch in Lake Simcoe. *Her FIRST FISH!! She's not going to forget that Day for a Long Time!!!*
---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Also. The fun of Ice Fishing? *You never know what you might catch!*

----------------------------------------------------










----------------------------------------------------
If you decide to take Your Wife/Girlfriend Fishing OR Scuba Diving? *Don't Lie to Her just to try and Impress her.* You will probably end up in the "Dog House" ....... *IF! You'r Lucky enough to get back Home …LOL…*

---------------------------------------------------








----------------------------------------------------

*I Ain't NEVER goin' Scuba Diving!!!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rick, you have to let the whole thread load before you start trying to ADD another post…
... if you try to ADD, etc. before the thread completely loads, where you're typing, will shift downwards because more above gets loaded… Just wait till everything has loaded… then you'll be able type & stay in one place! LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Joe. I'm sure that I do that. I'm thinking it might have something to do with the Length of My Posts.

Right now Everything is Okay! There is NO Slider showing on the Right Hand Side.

When I fill up this space it will show up (I Think)

Let's try a little experiment. I'll work my way down until it does show up and we'll see what happens then.

BINGO! I'm now on the bottom of the Designated Space and the Slider is now there from Top Arow to Bottom Arrow.

More Down now and the Slider is Half Size but still Stable. Down More. ( NOTE:It Bounces Back To Here!)

YEP! Here WE GO! BOUNCY BOUNCY!! Can't see what I'm Typing!!

Maybe it's My Machine!

*Isn't this just about the most Exciting thing you've had happen all Day!! ....LOL*

Well, actually it gets beaten by Watching The Paint Dry on a Picture Frame I made This Morning!! ;-}


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Right now, the first 9 Replies are not being shown, which allows the rest to load faster… Part of the new feature that Martin put in…

Right after you go to reading the thread, push CTRL END, to get to the very end… then Page Up til you're at the last post… and leave it alone while the loading really finishes (the last post area will stop shifting)... THEN, add your post. Should work just fine…

But keep in mind the first few Replies will NOT be loaded all the time… the part that is Shown will always be a floating amount of the Last few posts leaving the rest (prior to the 'shown' section) available ONLY if you Click to see them.

And Yes, the more pictures makes it longer to load… as the Pictures are moved into the Prior section, the Last section will load faster because they won't have to load the First Pictures…

It is a dynamic situation… possibly changing after each post…

At least, I think that's what is happening…


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry Rick, 
No pics, that was caught when I was about 17. Wisconsin has some excellent fishing.
I was blessed with good fishing growing up. 
As you are in your neck of the woods.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Morning everyone!

Actually, if you're talking about jumping only when you're typing long posts Rick, I think I know what you're talking about.
If I'm typing a long one, before I start, I go ahead and click the bottom left box (just below this box) where it says "I need more room" several times to make the box longer.
If I don't do this, then when I reach the bottom of the box while typing the screen will dance all over the place while the box shows the beginning of the thread, the next letter I type, then the beginning of the thread, over and over. It is extremely annoying.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*William:*

*Thanks Buddy! That solved it! I never saw that before. *

Adding a lot of Pictures uses up the space pretty quickly.

Now if I can Solve why it always wants to "Save" the "Amazon Download, Picture Code" for a picture Off of my Computer at the very Top that I have to do a "Cut And Paste" to get it to the Bottom where It Belongs I'll be a "Happy Guy" ...LOL…

*Greg:* You know I was just Kidding with my Comment. YEP! Lot's of good fishing up here. All I have to do is "Get Out More Often" and do some!!! ...LOL..

*I'm TRYING to save a LOT more Fishing Pictures* and at the same time Post the Info about where it came from etc. *Maybe some of you guys will Know Of the Location*. That always makesit more Interesting if You can Identify with the Picture.

I just did a Bunch off of *"Bass Pro Shops" (USA) *and I'm amazed at the* LACK of Info *the "Contributors" Post when they send them in??

The Quality of the Pic is always* "Not Good"* so I'll bet you I spend about *10 Minutes running it through a Small Photo Editor I have. No sense Posting a Pic You can hardly make out. *

For Example:

-------------------------------------------------------
"About 8 Lbs. Missouri" YES? MORE PLEASE!!










-------------------------------------------------------

"Hubby Got Out Fished" OH! That's Nice!










------------------------------------------------------
A GOOD one: "Jonathan, Falcon Lake, Roma, Texas, On a 10 inch Pumpkin Seed Worm."










------------------------------------------------------

*This SWEETHEART!! "Raz. 4 Years Old, First Fish with Dad. Loch Laine, California."*










-------------------------------------------------------

*"Get A Kid Hooked On Fishing. Not On Drugs!"*

Sounds like a Good Idea to me!

Cheers All: Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad I could be of assistance Rick.
Actually, I'm more surprised that I'm of any assistance on matters such as computers.

Now on to getting the photo code to the bottom without the cut and paste dance. 
I haven't tried this one in a while, so I can't guarantee it still works. It's worth a shot though.

Find the photo you want to insert on your computer using the browse buttone in the insert image box.
Click on the "insert this image" button.
While the photo code is loading, scroll to the bottom of your post and click at the bottom to put that little line that tells you where you'r at in your typing at the bottom. 
Don't touch nothing else until the code loads, or you're gonna have other problems.
The code will be at the bottom, right where you clicked at while it was loading.

Don't be tempted to keep typing while the code is loading, because the code is going to load wherever you put that line thingy at. If you're in the middle of typeing a sentence, it'll stab that code right into the middle of your sentence. Then you'll have to sort out the code from what you typed to cut and past it to where you want it. I done this a few times and it made me pull what was left of my hair out. 
The problem with the insert image code format is that it, by default, moves the insert point to the top of the page when you click to insert it. All you're doing with this method is moving that insert point to the bottom of the page between the time you click the button and the time that it actually inserts it. Therefore, you have ot be quick about it.

I hope this method still works and it helps you out. Like I said, I haven't used it in a while.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*You're The Man again William!!*

I just tried the "Move The Cursor QUICKLY" when the Pictures Loading on another Post.

Worked like a Charm!!

Thanks again Buddy!!

Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

HOT DAMN!
I actually was of assistance on a computer issue.
I seem excited because I am.
I'm usually the guy bugging the hell out of everyone else for computer help.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Incidentally, my time has been consumed as of late with my own computer issues.
I switched computers with my wife because she had one that was more up to date and had a lot of features that I could use, which she didn't even know what they were. She liked mine because it was smaller and was good for surfing the net. Those reasons, and several others that would take forever to lay the details out on, made it better for both of us for us to switch computers.
So I set her new computer up (my old one) with only what she needed to surf the net (mostly Facebook) quickly and without hassle.
Then I got my new computer (her old one). After days of working on setting everything up, I know now why she had such trouble with this computer.
Several known viruses that I had to dig through root files to get rid of.
She had not ran updates on windows in over a year it seems. I had to spend hour upon hour updated all the software.
She was running an internet browser that was outdated about three years ago. It was so bad that automatically updating that made the computer go crazy. I had to manually remove the old browser and install a new one. That took forever.
Finally, I had to manually remove enough extra add on crap that she'd downloaded for God knows what reason, that was taking up about half the hard drive space and a vast majority of the RAM.

Hey!
I'm finally caught up with it though and am back online.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a doctor's appointment this morning.
I hope I feel up to it this evening. If so, I will try to get out my external hard drive and dig up some of my own fishy photos.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*William:*

Hope all goes well at the Doc's!

YOU have some "fishy photos" by all means POST AWAY!! Didn't you talk about "Bream" somewhere before?

I'm not familiar with that Species. Maybe I'll do a "Wiki" and see if they're on there.

*Thanks agin Buddy! I Appreciate your help!!*

Regards: Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I love catching them all Rick.








Bream.








Bass.
















Catfish.








Even Albino catfish.








Carp.








Spoonbill.
















Oh, I love catching spoonbill.

The only thing I love more than catching them is eating them.
Well, that and the adventure.
My favorite place to be…..








Sunrise on Steele Bayou.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW William! Great Bunch Of Fish! Thanks for Posting those!

We certainly agree on the Last Picture. To me…That's what Fishing is all about. Peace Of Mind, Tranquility, and a Dozen more reasons. I call it "My Moving Meditation". Everything I'm Fortunate enough to catch usually goes back in the water.

I checked out "Bream" on Wiki and a few other sites. Most of them associated it with a "European Fish" and the UK. Member of the "Carp Family" and "Sunfish, Crappies Etc."

I grabbed a few Pics.

--------------------------------------------










*See How QUICK I was getting the Cursor down here??? LOL*

--------------------------------------------

*A 15 Pounder from the UK.*









---------------------------------------------------------------
*Look at all those Nice Perch Swinnin' around this one!*









-------------------------------------------------------

*A Table Full!*








--------------------------------------------

*This is a Piece of Cake William since you Taught Me the "I need more room" And the "Get The Lead Out And Snap That Cursor Down To Where You Want The Picture To Be!"*

Thanks Again: Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I forgot another local favorite, although it isn't traditional considered a fish, CRAWFISH!

And before I head off to bed, another favorite fishing spot of mine.








Eagle Lake


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

the Trout and Grayling are from some Secret lakes in Alaska, and the Steelhead are from the Lewis River in Washington.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Steve:

Nice lookin' Fish Buddy!!

Is that "Secret lakes" as in, they might be somewhere around "Secret Goldmines" and the Location is only known to a Few? I'll bet it is!! HUH??

Those Steelheads would make a Nice Meal!!

Thanks For Posting Steve.

Rick


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Yep Rick actually there is a river I fish here with a gold claim on it.  can't say as I have ever seen any gold there although I wasn't looking for any. I miss Stellhead fishing on the Lewis.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Fun fishing in Yakutat, Alaska. Sure love getting those halibuts and ling cods. Tasty.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Steve:

From what I've seen on TV I'd stick to Fishing! The owner of the claim might drop by with a 12 Gauge! ...LOL…

I thnk that Series went off TV about those Whackos looking for Gold up there. GEEZ! They had enough Machinery to build a Highway and everything was always going wrong! 3 or 4 Ounces in a week and they felt they were doing good??

Almost as bad as the series… "The Real Houswives of …..8 or 10 Cities". REAL?? They all need a Reality check!!

waho6o9: That's My Favouriet Fish! Halibut! With, of course a pile of Fries to go with it. Last time I had Cod was down in Nova Scotia at my Cousins place. His Wife cooked up a Hum Dinger of a meal with them!!

Thanks for Posting Guys. Much Appreciiated!

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*My Post just got SPAMMED! Coincidently though, I believe in the teachings of Buddha.

Oh well He probably Enjoyed Fishing also.

Note that all of our "Greeters" welcomed him to LJ's. Had I of seen his Profile it would have been a *










-------------------------------------------------------------

*Or Maybe a…..*










----------------------------------------------------------

*I'm not even going to bother Flagging him. Well ….maybe ..later.*

*He even Spammed His OWN Profile Page: * http://lumberjocks.com/lisawin

*This is almost getting to be FUNNY!!*

*PS: His Web Site is in CHINA …LOL…. *

*Go Get Him Guys!!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

You mentioned the reality crap on TV Rick.
I absolutely HATE "reality" shows. 
There is no such thing as a regular "reality" show. 
It is illegal to secretly video people and put it on TV, and people in general act like dumbasses when they know a camera is on them. Therefore, there is no such thing as "reality" in these "reality" shows. It's just dumbass crap.

I have finally given up on doing anything more than flaggin spammers. There are just too many these days for me to mess with. I still get on here sometimes when I'm unable to sleep and have nothing else to do and mess with them. They seem to crop up faster than I can keep up with though. 
Speaking of spammers, I have another aggrevation in my life lately.
I get five or six a day of spammers calling me cell phone. 
We have several do not call lists ran by different private companies and the government. My name and number is on every one of them that I'm aware of.
I was told the law says that if they call and I politiely tell them to put me on their own do not call list, that it's illegal for them to call me again. I have tried that. They hang up on me as soon as I say it and the calls keep coming from the same company. They use the exacuse that it must have been a different rep and that it takes time for their list to take effect. So I gave it time and months later, I'm still getting calls form the same companies (I started keeping a running log to figure all this out). 
I've given up and just started cussing them out now. It depends on what kind of mood I'm in. 
I had one call one day about credit card dept. It was a recording and at the end, put me on hold for a rep. So I held on the line for about five minutes. When he finally came on the line, I asked him to hold on a minute. Then I laid my phone on top of my Ryobi planer (LOUD machine), turned it on, and walked away. When I came back fifteen minutes later, the rep was still on the line. I then picked up the phone and gave him my info so he could sent me out more literature on the matter. I told him my name and address was Wile E. Coyote and I lived at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave., Washington D.C.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Pond fishing with my favorite fishing buddy.










Yeah, the crappies may not be very big, but we can catch as many as we want.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

great blog Rick 
some fine fish people catch over there 
but I did not see any trout or salmons in any of them 
since that is what great lakes a famours for here in Denmak 
since many have small boats and like to go trolling with them

Dennis


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*devann: * No better Fishing Buddy than that! I assume She's Your Sister? Maybe a Few Years Younger? ;-} NICE Feed of Fish there also!!

That "Baiti Casting Reel" She's using are getting really Popular now. Use to be considered a Kids or Ladies Reel.

I have 3 of them. Love using them!! Even have a "Big Fish" Zebco Model ($89.95) 20 Lb Test on a 5'-6" Casting Rod and have brought in a few good size Pike on it. My Spinning Reels are getting Retired.

*Dennis:* Okay Guys! Dennis wants to see some Trout and Salmon! Put 'Em Up if you have them! (Please)

I'll start with these Pics from a "Lake Ontario Web Site". First one is a Chinook Salmon. Next two are Lake Trout.

Dennis. They Usually catch these using a "Downrigger". It takes your line Straight Down from the Side of The Boat to the Desired Depth. At that point the line is attached to a "Snap Release", the Line runs parallel to the Bottom of the Lake, maybe 50/60 feet out from the back of the Boat.

When the "Monster" takes your Bait, the "Snap" lets loose and the Battle is on!!! IF Your Lucky!!
--------------------------------------------









--------------------------------------------








--------------------------------------------









--------------------------------------------

I've only caught One 32 Lb. Chinook. He didn't put up much of a Fight.

*Large Mouth Bass is still my Favourite "GO FOR"!!!*

Thanks for Posting Guys.

Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Bait cast reels for little old ladies and children?
Naaah!
I look anytime I see fishing equipment at yard sales for the old Zebco 33s. I sometimes find them dirt cheap because a lot of people have the same opinion about bait cast reals. Take them home and disassemble them completely. Grease and oile every moving part and reassemble. You now have one of the best overall reels ever made. Put it on an ugly stick fishing rod and you can use it for everything from small bream and perch all the way up to twenty five to thirty pound catfish.
Personal, I like the open faced spin cast reels, but thought I'd let you know that there were some great bait cast reels made over the years.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*William & devann:*

My Mistake! I meant to say *"Spincasting" NOT "Baitcasting"!! *Sorry!

William, you're right about the "Zebcos". In fact 2 Days ago I was Browsing "Bass Pro Shops" USA Site I think. We have one up here. Your also right about the* "Ugly Sticks". *I have 2 of them at this point.

I did a "Capture" of the following on their site. They still Praise the Good Old Zebco 33's and still sell them.

I'll bet though, as you've said the REAL Original 33's that you might find are better made!










-------------------------------------------------










--------------------------------------------------










--------------------------------------------------

This is one of My Baitcasters. It's a BIG ONE!!

---------------------------------------------------










--------------------------------------------------

Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I have several old 33s that were made in the US and have metal gears. I bought a new 33 a couple of years ago. It was made in China. Sure enough, when I took it down, as I do all my reels every year for oiling, the gears were plastic. I didn't oil it because I never know what to use on plastic. The next trip out it slipped and caused me to lose a fish. The real went in the water. 
So I don't trust the new ones. As you said though, the old one's were great.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I get confused these days what they call what, spin cast, bait cast, I don't know anymore.








This type is my personal favorite though. I have them in sizes from tiny for bream all the way up to a huge Garcia that I keep 100lb. test line on for snagging spoon bill.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Rick some nice of the chinooks 
I have a few decades ago used some small homemade downriggers myself 
in a tiny boat 
but now its from the beach I try to catch fish both with spinning and fly 
though thee is tooo long time between the days

the ambassadeur reels is realy some classic reels here in Denmark the c3 for spincasting
and the 6000 , 9000 and 10000 in small boats with downrigger
or if you take out with a fishingboat since they can take the thicker line 
and can match the fight with the bigger fish 20-35 kg class

the last ten years we have seen people use some of the japanese small biggame reels too
on the trolling boats ….. even though they look awesome in the brasdress ….. they are too expencive 

Dennis


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Dennis:*

I'm beginning to see that you know a LOT about FISHING!! I know what you mean about to long between the days. I'm in the same position.

BUT! I think it's just an excuse sometimes. There is SO MUCH MORE to Fishing than just catching Fish. I could Fish all day and Fishing is only a small part of it. I LOVE The Water. On it, in it or under it. Everything I do catch goes back in the water.

I refer to "Fishing" as my "Moving Meditation". Everything else is GONE. Just Me and Mother Nature. If it pours Rain, all the better.

A bit surprising actually as Both of my Parents did NOT like the water. My Grandfather taught me how to Fish along with a good helping of "Patience". He would sit on a Dock all day using a Red and White Float (Bobber) with a Hook and a Worm. No bites just meant that the Fish weren't Hungry at that time. GOLDEN MEMORIES!!

Maybe it's my Birth Sign "Pisces" the Fish. Actually, February 29th. Leap Year Baby …LOL…

Tradition says that it's the only day of the year that a Women can ask a Man Out or even Propose Marriage!! That's kind of STINKY! ...LOL… This is an Old Postcard from 1908.
----------------------------------------------








----------------------------------------------
Even Superman was Born on the 29th.
----------------------------------------------










----------------------------------------------

I belong to an Organisation called the "Leap Day Babies" a web site in the USA. They keep Records of all kinds including *"Consecutive Leap Day Babies in One Family". At this point the Record is 3 Births from Guess Where?* -----------------------------------------









----------------------------------------------

*Well Dennis! Thanks for the Walk down Memory Lane. It was an Absolute Pleasure.

Best Regards: Rick*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the story Rick 
I like being on the beach with the fishing rod when the wther is a little rough 
but now we talk the memerylane 
I still remember one special fishing trip in a summer night 
my uncle had invited my to join 
saying I didn´t need to bring anything … he had what we shuold use …. werd I thought
when I arived at the small harbour seing him with fishing rod and nylonstockings in his hands
I just had to lough …. not knowing what was going on 
it got better yet since he grab a bucket full of worms and placed a few handfull of worms in
the nylons….. saying its time for eal

it took me a while to learn the tecnic to tat eal …. the dificulty´s is when you have to swing the eal 
up on the land with a smoth but steady hand and land the eal in the plasticbucket

ooh yah what a night ….. 42 eal to take home and smoke or roast on a pan

now I got meself to drool …. I better go down and see whats in the fridge

have a great day 
Dennis


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I saw this article on Yahoo today here:


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Patrick:

Thanks for this Buddy! I read the article. 300lbs is one thing….. Caught with a BOW from Shore …....Getting Tangled in the Arrow Rope …..Dragged into the water ….... His dog jumped in and helped pull him back On Land … Had to call a Buddy, who came down and put a Bullet in the Gars head!!!

*YIKES!!!!!*

Then he Filleted that Monster!!

I hope it tasted good after all that!!! ...LOL… (AND His Brave Dog got a Large helping!!)

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*PLEASE NOTE! I am no longer "Watching" this Post. *

Thank You: Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that Rick.
I am still watching it.
Ok, I had actually forgotten about it until I got online this morning and it showed back up on the top of my watch list. 
Now I want to know about the fishes.
If my memory isn't crappin out on me again, you changed you avatar to one with some guy holding two fish. Is the guy in the photo you? And if so, spill it, what's the strory behind the fish?


----------

